# Monica Edwards' Romney Marsh stories and East Sussex Then & Now



## Juniper Jack (7 June 2015)

I have been rereading my favorite horse books, Monica Edwards' Romney Marsh series, and hoping to be able to visit East Sussex the next time I come to England.
Is there anyone here who knows these stories, and/or the area around Rye Harbour, Rye, and Winchelsea?
I would love to hear from anyone about these.
I hope this is the right forum for a request like this!


----------



## Sandstone1 (7 June 2015)

I read them many years ago. Would love to read them again but they are,quite expensive on eBay.


----------



## spike123 (7 June 2015)

I live on the marsh. What did you want to know about the area?


----------



## Juniper Jack (9 June 2015)

selinas spirit said:



			I read them many years ago. Would love to read them again but they are,quite expensive on eBay.
		
Click to expand...

There is a UK company, Girls Gone By, that I think is reissuing the books in their original formats.  I think they have a website.  The books might not be as pricey there as on ebay.

spike123,
I would like to know what the marsh is like now.  Is it a wildlife/bird sanctuary?  Is it still open for walking, and can you still swim from the beach the way the characters did in the book?  
Is Rye Harbour a good village for walking to explore? 
Thanks!


----------



## spike123 (10 June 2015)

will do my best to answer but I haven't read the books so not familiar with all the questions as such. It is still a wildlife/bird sanctuary. We get all sorts here that are not found in many places and are often swamped with bird watchers across the marsh hoping for rare sightings of birds. I'm not sure what you mean about swim from the beach the way the characters did in the book but you can still swim on all the beaches and Littlestone beach is often found with horse riders swimming their horses in the sea. 
Rye Harbour is quite remote apart from a few industrial units on the way to the beach. The harbour area itself is a popular walking spot and you can explore the huge martello type tower in the middle and walk all the way out to the sea edge along a track which is about a mile long. It's popular with dog walkers and wild life watchers alike. If you look on Monica Edwards facebook page there are alot of photos of how it is now.


----------



## Juniper Jack (22 June 2015)

Thanks, spike123!

It sounds like a lovely area. 

In the books the characters would walk or ride down to the beach, either from a farm on Romney Marsh (near Camber Castle) or from Rye Harbour.  They would swim, or swim their ponies.

Very interesting what you said about the marsh being swamped with birdwatchers.  In one of the books, "Strangers to the Marsh," a pair of hoopoes nest in the wall of the castle and raise one chick.  Even when the marsh is swamped with other strangers wanting to see the birds, the pair continue to feed their chick.

I have wanted to visit that part of Sussex ever since I first read the third book in the series, "The Midnight Horse," more than half a century ago!


----------



## TGM (22 June 2015)

Rye is definitely worth a visit, regardless of whether you have read the books or not.  It is a beautiful town, with lots of meandering cobbled lanes and historical buildings, plus lots of great places to eat and stay.


----------



## Skib (22 June 2015)

You will find some info on the Monica Edwards web page. Click on the link for places and you will find some pictures and information there.

http://www.monicaedwards.co.uk/

At one point there were some organised walks as well - There may be a link to another site for the Monica Edwards Appreciation Society. I dont know if it is still active. Some children's authors have an active Society to commemorate them. I belong to one such group. Others come and go, or transfer to Facebook.
There was also on google an active discussion list which was devoted to girls' stories  girlsown@googlegroups.com where you might well get some info. 

I too loved the early books and we went for a walk in the area. But I did wish that I had had more detailed information like that on the web page. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Juniper Jack (22 June 2015)

Thank you for the link, Skib.  That is an interesting website!


----------

